# Transparent Watch Backs (yuk)



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a question. I've seen a Seiko on e-bay (220050237558) in fact, quite a few. I like the design and style BUT, and it's a big BUT, it's got one of those ghastly transparent backs on. I have contacted a few suppliers who all say that this is how it comes (except for the Aussies who sent a pic of one with a steel band (not back)). Does anyone know if it's possible to get a stainless steel back fitted to a watch that comes with a transparent skin ? maybe this is one for Roy.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Speak to the GAFFA











Bri said:


> Here's a question. I've seen a Seiko on e-bay (220050237558) in fact, quite a few. I like the design and style BUT, and it's a big BUT, it's got one of those ghastly transparent backs on. I have contacted a few suppliers who all say that this is how it comes (except for the Aussies who sent a pic of one with a steel band (not back)). Does anyone know if it's possible to get a stainless steel back fitted to a watch that comes with a transparent skin ? maybe this is one for Roy.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bri said:


> Here's a question. I've seen a Seiko on e-bay (220050237558) in fact, quite a few. I like the design and style BUT, and it's a big BUT, it's got one of those ghastly transparent backs on. I have contacted a few suppliers who all say that this is how it comes (except for the Aussies who sent a pic of one with a steel band (not back)). Does anyone know if it's possible to get a stainless steel back fitted to a watch that comes with a transparent skin ? maybe this is one for Roy.


I used to own a Poljot Shturmanskie chronograph that had a display back - somehow I managed to crack the back crystal. So I took the back off & removed the rest of the crystal. I then machined down an old coin (from memory it was an Isle of Man 10p piece) to fit the recess in the caseback where the original crystal used to be & glued it into place with araldite. It worked well - though looked kind of daft







- I sold it to a friend who then sold it on the forum (I thnk) so maybe a forum member still has it







?

I must admit that I'm not a fan of display backs either but unless there's another watch in the same range which has a solid back then I think you're lumbered with it. In the case of the current range of Seiko's if that's what the watch comes with then I don't think there's any alternative unfortunately


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Bri said:


> Here's a question. I've seen a Seiko on e-bay (220050237558) in fact, quite a few. I like the design and style BUT, and it's a big BUT, it's got one of those ghastly transparent backs on. I have contacted a few suppliers who all say that this is how it comes (except for the Aussies who sent a pic of one with a steel band (not back)). Does anyone know if it's possible to get a stainless steel back fitted to a watch that comes with a transparent skin ? maybe this is one for Roy.


The one you quoted is pricey - get this one 230051100156 and spend the difference on a can of spray paint to obscure the rear view


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

dapper said:


> Bri said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question. I've seen a Seiko on e-bay (220050237558) in fact, quite a few. I like the design and style BUT, and it's a big BUT, it's got one of those ghastly transparent backs on. I have contacted a few suppliers who all say that this is how it comes (except for the Aussies who sent a pic of one with a steel band (not back)). Does anyone know if it's possible to get a stainless steel back fitted to a watch that comes with a transparent skin ? maybe this is one for Roy.
> ...


There's an idea, very inventive. What with machining old coins, how about a two pound coin for the dual colour look, and painting could be worth doing a spot of forging while I'm at it.

Anyway, thanks for advice, I was kinda wondering why companies like Poljot, Seiko etc. don't give us afficiando's a choice.

cheers

Bri


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I bought a Poljot Gagarin a couple of years back, that was supplied with a solid and an exposition back. I didnt keep it as the Chronograpgh minutes subdial was calibrated 0 to 50, which kinda defeats having a chronograph!

Strange coincidence, but last night I was browsing a Russian retailers site, and he does a bomb selling display backs for Poljots!

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> I used to own a Poljot Shturmanskie chronograph that had a display back - somehow I managed to crack the back crystal. So I took the back off & removed the rest of the crystal. I then machined down an old coin (from memory it was an Isle of Man 10p piece)










that's impressive Paul 







I don't mind display backs myself, I think they go with some watches but agree that having a display back on this mil style watch isn't great


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I love display backs









I'm currently going to great lengths to restore a Hamilton "Clearview"...a very rare electric and the only one ever produced with a display back.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love display backs too, esp on chronos, I bought one for a Poljot Aviator off Roy for a tenner I think...I would like one for my Speedmaster, I think they are Â£250









I dont think Ill be getting one....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I love display backs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think I would ever be saying this, but I do love your back Paul


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Most of the Sinn chronos are only available with display back and they do look impressive.Then again its entirely down to personal taste.


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

Forgive me my obsevations, but why is this a major issue? When the watch is worn, the clear caseback cannot be seen, and when on the pillow, again, it can't be seen ...

Is this an issue because of the way it looks, or the way it works?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure about that particular model of Seiko, but I have a 5 (SNX121) that has a solid back. It dates from 2001 - maybe they didn't do display backs then? If so, look for a used one.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

i love display backs where the movement is a nice one- no need for geneva stripes, angleage or perlage but just nice, i dislike the display backs that are showing the agricultural 7s 26 movements







.

i'm not knocking the 7s 26 for it's functionality, just it's awful looks.

regards, john









btw, love this new smilie







*excellent*


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

I only have one watch with a display back - my Vostok Europe K3 Submarine. I really like it, the movement's nice looking and the black Vostok rotor looks kinda cool.

Like LandRover I also don't really see why it would be an issue - you have to take the watch off and show it to someone, otherwise nobody sees it anyway









*Simon*


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

There's display backs and then there's display backs...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Display backs at least stop the initial need to remove the back to actually see the movement.

I cant for the life of me see anything against them.

There are one or two vintage watch fans that seem to hate them for reasons I find quite illogical.

The RLT17 is one watch where the display back is a great asset in showing off the large superb decorated movement. If they had solid backs it would be a great pity


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hi
> 
> i love display backs where the movement is a nice one- no need for geneva stripes, angleage or perlage but just nice, i dislike the display backs that are showing the agricultural 7s 26 movements
> 
> ...


As I said earlier I'm not a huge fan of display backs but that wouldn't stop me from buying a watch if I liked it enough. I agree with John that whilst the 7s26 is a good movement it's nothing to get excited about looks wise. I could understand Seiko's decision to use display backs on most, if not all, of their current range of Seiko 5's if they'd added at least some decoration to the movement - but they haven't so I'm not sure I see the point of displaying a movement that's not very interesting to look at









Out of choice I'd rather have a solid back but if I had a nice movement to show off then I'd happily have a display back - most of my watches are divers/sports watches & there isn't, to my knowledge, a decorated movement in any of them, hence I don't have any watches with display backs!

Also I think the point about not wanting display backs on sports/military/divers style watches is that they're a bit more vulnerable than solid backs (easier to break/damage) & also having a crystal set into the back of a watch means another seal which could potentially fail & let water/dirt into the movement.

Just my 2p's worth


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There are numpties out there that dont even know what you mean when you say mechanical watch.

It is always a pleasure to then show them









I think all Rolex should have a display back so you can see any signs of wear on the non ball bearing rotor!!!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Seiko are increasing the number of autos with display backs in response to the increasing problem of "Feikos" in the asian marketplace.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

LandRover said:


> Forgive me my obsevations, but why is this a major issue? When the watch is worn, the clear caseback cannot be seen, and when on the pillow, again, it can't be seen ...
> 
> Is this an issue because of the way it looks, or the way it works?


Had a Seiko 5 with display back. My objecton to it was that it sat higher on the wrist than the solid-backed watches. Sold it. My understanding is that solid backs are now available and can be fitted to the Seiko 5 anyway. You may want to check around on forums dedicated to Asian watches.


----------

